# Melco Amaya Bravo Single Head 16-Needle



## Visualtech (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello, everyone. Is the Melco Amaya Bravo Single Head 16-Needle embroidery machine any good or should I try to get something else for a professional beginners set up?


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I bought the Bernina witch is the same machine. Bernina bought out Melco and now has a Bernina 16 needle it is sold at most sewing shops that carry Bernina it has the same sewing field as Amaya I believe the only difference is Bernina runs of different software I've mine since December I have had no trouble at all and the local sewing shop there tech had to go to school and learn the machine. So your tech is close to you.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

The Melco Bravo is a very easy to use machine from everything that I have seen. It looks like a space ship compared to the traditional Tajima / Toyota emb machines.


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

The bravo costs less than the full blown AMAYA machine. It's not upgradable has a smaller sewinh field and can't use some of the really cool features in the firmware and software that are available in the AMAYA. 

I have owned Melco equipment for the last 30 years and love the AMAYA.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

> The bravo costs less than the full blown AMAYA machine. It's not upgradable has a smaller sewinh field and can't use some of the really cool features in the firmware and software that are available in the AMAYA.


In my opinion, it does not sell at enough of a discount compared to the limitations.


----------



## Visualtech (Mar 4, 2014)

Just received an email from Melco about the new Melco EMT16 for $12,695 Any thoughts on that machine?


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I talked to the bernina dealer this morning and was told that the only difference between the bernina and amaya is the bernina can only hook 6 machine to one computer other that that they have the same features. Its different software but other wise the software has the same features. And my machine tech is 5 1/2 miles from me. They sold it to me for 13,500 he came and made sure that it all worked and trained me them 1 week later he stopped in to see how it was going. Now I think thats great service and if I have a question he helps right away now waiting for hours to have him call back.


----------



## Visualtech (Mar 4, 2014)

I have decided to take the jump and go with the new Melco EMT16. Wish me luck!


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

Great. Good choice. Congratulations.


----------



## Visualtech (Mar 4, 2014)

thedigiguy said:


> Great. Good choice. Congratulations.


Thanks, I am a complete newbie, but I will master the art.


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

We have decided to upgrade from 18 year old Brother commercial equipment. Right now I'm seriously looking at 4 Melco Bravos - but all along I thought I was looking at the XTS - my mistake.

We do a ton of bowling shirts - so the larger the sewing field the better for us - what differences are there between the EMT and the Bravo in this area? Also - is there another brand anyone would recommend?

Been down the Brother PE road as well. Great machine - but we outgrew it extremely quickly.

THanks!


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

So the real question is how happy are you with your Melco EMT16 after a few months of use?

-Billy


----------



## 1badsup (Jan 16, 2015)

I purchased the EMT16 early this year and I'm very happy with it. Although I loved my brother PR600, the EMT16 is a lot better and faster. EMT16 is the latest Melco and has a wider stitch area on flats and caps than the Bravo.


----------



## smo (May 1, 2015)

The EMT16 is a fantastic machine, it replaces and improves the XTS which is also fantastic


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

smo said:


> The EMT16 is a fantastic machine, it replaces and improves the XTS which is also fantastic


How does it improve on the XTS? I still have old Big Red Amayas. Down the road I'll upgrade but curious what is so great about the new ones vs the old XTS, XT and Big Reds.


----------



## smo (May 1, 2015)

Each incarnation of XT to XTS and now EMT16 bring improvements in things like trimmer action and trimmer speed, the EMT has a removable table for large bulky items etc.


----------



## 1badsup (Jan 16, 2015)

marzatplay said:


> How does it improve on the XTS? I still have old Big Red Amayas. Down the road I'll upgrade but curious what is so great about the new ones vs the old XTS, XT and Big Reds.


It's supposed to be faster than the XTS and has a larger embroidery area for caps. Thread tension is automatic or programmable using Melco OS. It may not be important to some people but it is to me since I embroider a lot of caps - it includes 2 cap frames.


----------



## smo (May 1, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the WACF for XTS and EMT16 have the same area. Also auto thread tension has been around for a long time on Amaya machines.


----------



## yarbsea (Jan 28, 2015)

EMT16 gives you 1500 stitch per min and the software/cutter upgraded from the big reds...


----------



## preed1231 (Jan 10, 2016)

My wife and i bought one a year ago. It like anything else starting out you have to be patient. After a short learning curve you will love it!!


----------



## babsmike (May 12, 2015)

Visualtech said:


> I have decided to take the jump and go with the new Melco EMT16. Wish me luck!


May I ask how you like the Melco EMT16. I'm looking at upgrading and this is one of the machines I've narrowed it down to.

Thanks for any input.
Barb


----------

